# Vancouver Island or Whistler BC



## talkamotta (Nov 27, 2012)

Thinking about what we want to do for Summer 2014.  Anytime between June 1 and Septembe 30th.  Is there usually much availability during the summer for either of these locations or would you suggest an area around Vancouver.  We have already seen the eastern side of BC  and all we saw of the western side of BC is the US/Canadian  border.  

What are good things to see and do.  What are your recommendations? 

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 27, 2012)

I prefer whistler over victoria, but if you already did banff, lake lousie, etc, then you should definitely try victoria and rent a car and take the bc ferry as it is a cool trip

make sure to go whale watching


----------



## BevL (Nov 27, 2012)

If you decide on The Island - be sure to call it that if you go there, people will think you're a native, depending on your "accent" - Pacific Shores in Parksville would be nice.  Central, you can do a day trip to Tofino area.  Nice beaches there.  

Victoria is nice too but I would prefer a less urban setting for a whole week.  Plus it's a ways to drive  to see the other nice parts there.

I think Whistler would have better availability though.  Beautiful too.  Beaches are more my thing than mountains so I'd try for the Island if it was me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 27, 2012)

talkamotta said:


> Thinking about what we want to do for Summer 2014.  Anytime between June 1 and Septembe 30th.  Is there usually much availability during the summer for either of these locations or would you suggest an area around Vancouver.  We have already seen the eastern side of BC  and all we saw of the western side of BC is the US/Canadian  border.
> 
> What are good things to see and do.  What are your recommendations?
> 
> Thanks for any ideas



That's pretty broad. It depends on what your interests are.

That being said .....

one of my bucket list items is to take the BC Ferries Discovery Passage or Inside Passage routes in late summer.  Would love to end disembark in Bella Coola and then drive back over the mountains. A poor man's Alaska Cruise, in many ways.


----------



## eal (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmmm - tough choice.  We own at Pacific Shores an in Whistler and love both.  The Island (Bev is correct - don't call it anything else) is HUGE and can entertain you for a month or more.  And there is lots to see and do around Whistler.  RCI often has summer weeks at PS but Whistler probably has greater availability since there is an overabundance of timeshares there. 

When you get an exchange post back and all of us Canucks will give you more specific advice.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 27, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's pretty broad. It depends on what your interests are.
> 
> That being said .....
> 
> one of my bucket list items is to take the BC Ferries Discovery Passage or Inside Passage routes in late summer.  Would love to end disembark in Bella Coola and then drive back over the mountains. A poor man's Alaska Cruise, in many ways.



I am one of the easiest girls you would ever meet.  (That didnt sound good). There is a quote by Marilyn Monroe that I love.  Ever Notice That "What the Hell" is Always the Right Decision? I think that is a good way to live my retirement years.  I treat every trip as an adventure. I love it all, I live at the base of the Cottonwood Canyons in SLC, Ut and I go to Longboat Key, Fl every year for the beaches.

Last year we went to Blaine, WA and took time to ride the State Ferry around the islands.  Thats when I thought I would like to spend more time there.  Ive heard lots of things about Whistler so that is on my list too.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 27, 2012)

do both...spend 4 days in each location or 1 week at each


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 27, 2012)

We were in Whistler last Sept. and the weather was perfect! It is such a beautiful area....lush forests, lakes, waterfalls & mountains. It is one of the most  incredible areas I've ever seen. We did a fair amount of driving and explored both north and south (or is it east & west?) of Whistler. We thought about driving to the Island (trying to sound native!), but couldn't pull ourselves away from Whistler. 

I highly recommend Whistler! We'd love to also explore Vancouver Island, maybe next trip to that area.


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 27, 2012)

This June we spent a week at Pacific Shores and also a week at Aviawest in Vancouver.  We loved both.  We got both exchanges around this time last year, so be on the lookout.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 28, 2012)

September is usually a beautiful month in the Pacific Northwest and there are a lot less crowds.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 29, 2012)

If in Victoria, Butchart Gardens is beautiful.  Don't base a trip around it, but if in the area a must IMO.

+1 for Tofino 

I have always wanted to go to Salt Spring Island (don't even know why)... sounds kinda neat


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 4, 2012)

There was availability for both July (2 bedroom) and Sept (1 bedroom) on Vancouver Island.  It was a hard choice cuz I would rather not have crowds but we are going on a 3 week trip in October so July gave us more time between trips.  

So  now  I have to find a week at Whistler in July or maybe Washington or Oregon.  Looking forward to seeing more of Canada.  What a beautiful country.


----------



## eal (Dec 4, 2012)

It won't be THAT crowded in July - you will have a great time. Whistler in July won't be impossible, it is more in demand in the winter. Check out a 1-bedroom unit at the Executive Inn in Squamish if you can't find anything else - they often have specials with Groupon.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jan 2, 2013)

[_Message text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules, especially Rule 2, Paragraphs 4 and 6, before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------



## Greg G (Jan 3, 2013)

Another option is to spend 2 weeks on Vancouver Island.  1 week say in the Parksville area  (Pacific Shores) to allow you day trips to Tofino, Ucluelet, the Pacific Rim National Park,  and north along the east coast up to Campbell River, and then 1 week in the Victoria area.  Maybe you rent one of the weeks.

We did that in 2011 where we got an exchange for 1 week in Parksville in June, and then ended up renting 1 contiguous week from a WorldMark owner in Victoria since we couldn't seem to snag an exchange for the week we needed.   The scenic drive across the island from Parksville to Ucluelet is spectacular.
You can also visit towns along the drive from Parksville back to Victoria like Chemainus to see the murals.

Greg


----------



## Tanyas110 (Feb 12, 2013)

Personally I would skip Whistler (there's less commercialized, just as pretty mountain areas) and go to the Island but that's just me. 

If you decide on the Island there is plenty to see in Victoria but I wouldn't spend my entire week there.  Do the murals in Chemainus, the forestry museum in Duncan, a Saturday at the farmers market over on Salt Spring shouldn't be missed (there's a small ferry from Nanaimo).

If you decide on the lower mainland and greater Vancouver area.... Minter Gardens in Chilliwack is stunning, Capilano bridge, Stanley Park, Grouse Mountain.


----------



## chwclark (Apr 7, 2013)

Vancouver Island is beautiful, and if you love the ocean, Pacific Shores resort and spa is perfect.  You are on the water, ocean view right out of your window and the weather here is fantastic in the summer. 

I'm from the island so I may be a little biased


----------

